# Water bottle cage for Hydro Flask



## Kakadudude (Mar 1, 2019)

G'day all
I'm a newbie and i am planning a tour in Europe and Asia later this year so have signed up here to hopefully get some experienced insights on equipment. 
I'm 55yo, used to MTB a bit but haven't for years - got too old to fall off - so now I am planning more sedate cycling.
Not sure where to post my first question - i am sure i'll find somewhere appropriate, but until then, here it is!!:

I have just bought 2 30oz Hydra Flask wide neck water bottles and I need some bottle cages for them - has anyone out there got the same bottles and if so, what cage do you use? I splashed out on the bottles - i don't want to spend too much on cages.
ALSO, a cage to fit a 1ltr MSR fuel bottle in?

cheers in advance


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Bottle cages are pretty much all sized to hold a standard (bike) water bottle, I'm not sure but I think the Hydra flask is a bit narrower. I would stick with standard bike water bottles.

I don't know about the fuel bottle, you might ask in the bike packing forum.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe ask the manufacturer?

https://www.hydroflask.com/

https://www.hydroflask.com/explore/contact


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you mean the 32oz. bottle? I don't see a 30oz. in their lineup. Those bottles seem like they're too big for any cage that I've seen. You might have to strap them on or carry them in a pack.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Check out the Arundel Looney Bin bottle cage:

https://www.arundelbike.com/product/looney-bin/


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> Check out the Arundel Looney Bin bottle cage:
> 
> https://www.arundelbike.com/product/looney-bin/


Nice find. I use their mormal cages, and they work really well.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> Check out the Arundel Looney Bin bottle cage:
> 
> https://www.arundelbike.com/product/looney-bin/


Whoa, that's cool. Carry a bottle of pinot noir! Need a baguette holder too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Origin8 Origin8 Flask and Cage - LoneStar eBikes

Not bad for $23.00.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Finch Platte said:


> Maybe ask the manufacturer?
> 
> https://www.hydroflask.com/


I just use normal bontrager rl cages with my contigo coffee mugs on my fatbike. Just going to have to bring them to a store and fit them... i did the opposite, i took a cage to the store and fit the bottles to the cage. They are a bit bigger than a squeeze bottle.

Just take them into a store and fit them to cages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakadudude (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions - being in this part of the world I see limited stuff - there certainly is a lot of great stuff out there. I opted for the Blackburn Outpost Cargo Cage - should do the trick. 
The killer with most of the suggestions was being in the States the shipping costs to down here was the deal breaker.
Cheers and beers


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> Check out the Arundel Looney Bin bottle cage:
> 
> https://www.arundelbike.com/product/looney-bin/


Neato! Going to order one of these!


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

My ex girlfriend is a hydroflask snob. We found a cage on the internet once. I can't recall what size bottle they fit, but there was at least one cage option for the hydroflask.

It seemed like a niche item, but was available nonetheless.


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Topeak Java might work. Check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embike (Apr 25, 2018)

Wide Cage makes one that fits 32 and 40 oz Hydro Flasks. Although, I don't know if they are available in Europe.


----------

